# Партиции жёсткого диска.

## Rasputin

 :Shocked:  Братцы подскажите пожалуйста как можно расширить партиции жеского диска?

У меня корень "/"  3 Gb, но мне оказалось мало, а у меня там уже почти установленный полный Gentoo! Нехочется терять данные - путем перебывания по новой... У меня есть еще на диске 27 Gb сободного не-вспаханого места.

 :Question:   Как добавить к уже существующему разделу хотя бы еще 10 Gb?

 :Question:   Как можно это зделать?

 :Question:   Может есть альтернатива?

  :Idea:  Спасибо заранее за дельные советы!

----------

## Alarik

1. использовать parted. (аналог Partition Magic)

2. Перенсети содержимое /usr на новый раздел и примонтировать его в /usr

----------

## Rasputin

 *Alarik wrote:*   

> 1. использовать parted. (аналог Partition Magic)
> 
> 2. Перенсети содержимое /usr на новый раздел и примонтировать его в /usr

 

Parted не требует X, ну тоесть консольная програмка?  :Shocked: 

Ок щас зделаю 

#emerge parted 

проверю.... спасибо...  :Smile: 

----------

## sickworm

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-fs;name=ext2resize

----------

## Alarik

sickworm - а ты уверем что у него ext2 ?

там для каждой системы надо свою прогу, а parted их объединяет

----------

## Rasputin

 *sickworm wrote:*   

> http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-fs;name=ext2resize

 

  :Surprised:  Ой тут так много всего интирестного.... Бразер спасибо тебе... Где ж ты раньше был???

 :Very Happy:  Огромный респект 2 sickworm!

----------

## Zoltan

Расширить можно ext2/3 или reiserfs. Есть команды resize2fs и resize_reiserfs (я дважды успешно расширял reiserfs). Одно условие - двигать начало партишна нельзя. Двигать можно только его хвост. Так что если у тебя за корневым партишном есть пустое место, хвост корневого партишна можно на это пустое место задвинуть. Подробности в манах.

Одна деталь, поменять конечный сектор партишна линуксовым fdisk'ом нельзя. Чтобы передвинуть его хвост, надо этот партишн сначала удалить, а потом создать новый с тем же самым значением для начала, и новым значением конца.

В более сложных случаях насколько мне известно можно использовать partition magic, он знает некоторые линуксовые файловые системы.

----------

## sickworm

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>  *sickworm wrote:*   http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-fs;name=ext2resize 
> 
>   Ой тут так много всего интирестного.... Бразер спасибо тебе... Где ж ты раньше был???
> 
>  Огромный респект 2 sickworm!

 

Своих в беде не бросаем   :Smile: 

----------

## cell-x

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> В более сложных случаях насколько мне известно можно использовать partition magic, он знает некоторые линуксовые файловые системы.

 

Партишн Мэджик понимает только ext2, а вот Acronis Partition Expert 2003 work'aet и с reiserFS.

----------

## sickworm

Круто, надо будет наверное глянуть Acronis, все никак руки не дойдут....но вроде и простым fdisk в expert mode можно размерчик менять  :Smile: 

----------

## Rasputin

Хм...  :Wink: 

Ну я с этой проблемы зделал как советовал Alarik, спасибо ему большое,  я создал еще раздел и перенес в него /usr, а старый прибил...

И все успешно работает...

Всем респект за советы!

----------

